# Starting Out Making Juice - Need Help



## DirtRider (29/2/20)

All the years I have always just purchased my juice but now I would like to start making my own.

The thing is I have no idea where to even start with doing this. What equipment is needed and where to get it. 

I would think that I will need to order it all from an online store. 

Any help with this all would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/2/20)

Hi @DirtRider 

I am sure the experienced DIY folk here will advise you further, but in the meantime, an excellent place to start would be to read the DIY Primer written by one of our experienced DIY members @RichJB 

You can find it here
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

All the best and enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/2/20)

DirtRider said:


> All the years I have always just purchased my juice but now I would like to start making my own.
> 
> The thing is I have no idea where to even start with doing this. What equipment is needed and where to get it.
> 
> ...


Morning @DirtRider , agree with @Silver , best way is read the primer piece first, that will give you an idea of what it is about. Then go and browse the recipes on this site or on the Internet, and see what falls into your preferred profile and select a couple that have as many common concentrates shared as possible. Don’t overbuy on you first order, time will tell. Another great option when starting is to go for one shots as this is the easiest way. 

Any further advice you need after your read please post your questions, there is a multitude of great mixers on this site that will share their knowledge and give advice. All day Vapes also has a special one shot starter kit for forum members to start with, give it a look over as well. Enjoy your reading and then your mixing. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtRider (29/2/20)

@Silver Thank you for that great resource I have downloaded it and will be studding it at length. 

One other question how does the cost compare between making your own juice and buying it already made?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/2/20)

DirtRider said:


> @Silver Thank you for that great resource I have downloaded it and will be studding it at length.
> 
> One other question how does the cost compare between making your own juice and buying it already made?



I will let the more experienced DIYers answer that
But my feeling is that it’s way cheaper to make your own juice
BUT
That assumes you have a recipe you absolutely love
I think there is a lot of trial and error and lots of juices you will make that you won’t like
And that adds to the cost
It’s also a time issue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (29/2/20)

As a fairly new-ish DIY-er, I can tell you that most DIY recipes are way less sweet than the commercial ones. Either be ready for that, or jast add a little more sweetener to every recipe than is stated. Coolant is your friend, it can brighten up the bad ones and make them vape-able at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/2/20)

I agree with what @CJB85 says about sweetener. I would say that most DIY recipes today have around 0.5% sweetener. In the early days, I have seen a recipe with 5% sweetener in it.

The other change has been in the overall percentage of flavouring used in a DIY juice. Take a look at this popular recipe from 2015. Almost 20% flavouring. These days the average is far lower.

Grape Bubblegum

Bubblegum (TPA) 10.00

Grape Candy (TPA) 8.00

Super Sweet (CAP) 1.50

Whatever you do don't make this recipe. It looks scary to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DirtRider (29/2/20)

Right now I would basically just be looking at two different flavors these being Coffee and a Menthol one. Over the years of vaping I found that I never really liked any of the sweet types of flavors and in fact it has come down to just these two I enjoy.

Possibly a coffee with a slight nut flavor and then then menthol would be what I would settle on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/2/20)

There are significant savings to be made by mixing your own juice and setup costs, basically the cost of a scale, are soon recovered. Don't waste time on syringes, they are messy and time consuming. The trick is however to eliminate costly experimentation finding a recipe you like. I can not advise you on that part for I took the expensive route. Seeing you like coffee and menthol, I would advise you to try some recipes by @Andre and @Rude Rudi posted in the DIY section on this forum. Both have talent in the dark arts of mixing.

Enjoy and keep us posted please.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (1/3/20)

hi, @DirtRider not sure if you still reside in PE but you should maybe hook up with @RenaldoRheeder who stays there, the man is vastly experienced and I'm sure he wont mind helping you with advice and get you going on DIY

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, @DirtRider not sure if you still reside in PE but you should maybe hook up with @RenaldoRheeder who stays there, the man is vastly experienced and I'm sure he wont mind helping you with advice and get you going on DIY



@DirtRider - if you are in PE, you are welcome to PM me. I’ll gladly help where I can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DirtRider (1/3/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @DirtRider - if you are in PE, you are welcome to PM me. I’ll gladly help where I can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where do you get your supplies from as this is the first step I need to get over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/3/20)

DirtRider said:


> Right now I would basically just be looking at two different flavors these being Coffee and a Menthol one. Over the years of vaping I found that I never really liked any of the sweet types of flavors and in fact it has come down to just these two I enjoy.
> 
> Possibly a coffee with a slight nut flavor and then then menthol would be what I would settle on.


@Hooked is the coffee expert, not sure if this also covers concentrates! I do a lot of DIY but as there is a group on here that discuss DIY daily i will leave them to help you out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> As a fairly new-ish DIY-er, I can tell you that most DIY recipes are way less sweet than the commercial ones. Either be ready for that, or jast add a little more sweetener to every recipe than is stated. Coolant is your friend, it can brighten up the bad ones and make them vape-able at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree about sweetener but personally not into coolant but each to their own, it always make me smile when someone might moan about a device that doesn't give a warm enough vape but then i find out they like e-liquid with coolant it leaves me scratching my head!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/20)

DirtRider said:


> Where do you get your supplies from as this is the first step I need to get over



I order online. We have quite a few dedicated DIY suppliers in SA: BLCKVapour, BOSSVape, vapeHyper, and FlavourWorld are some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)

Imraan from BOSSVape Is your to go guy , he helped me a lot when I started diy and mind you , I might be extremely lucky but even my worst concoctions were vape-able , start with 2/3 flavours and work your way up , mix with a scale and remember steeping times .It is tempting to jump right in and vape what you create - let it steep and it will taste even better .Good luck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)

DirtRider said:


> Right now I would basically just be looking at two different flavors these being Coffee and a Menthol one. Over the years of vaping I found that I never really liked any of the sweet types of flavors and in fact it has come down to just these two I enjoy.
> 
> Possibly a coffee with a slight nut flavor and then then menthol would be what I would settle on.


@Hooked is your coffee boffin on the forum 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-22#post-829372

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtRider (1/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> remember steeping times



This is a new one one me just starting out so what is it and for how long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked is your coffee boffin on the forum
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-22#post-829372



Thank you @aryato, but all my coffees are commercial ones, with the exception of a one shot - Coffee Mill Roasted Caramel Latte. My review is here. @DirtRider

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (1/3/20)

Timwis said:


> @Hooked is the coffee expert, not sure if this also covers concentrates! I do a lot of DIY but as there is a group on here that discuss DIY daily i will leave them to help you out!



Thank you @Timwis, but I don't DIY. All my coffees are commercial juices, although I did a one shot - Coffee Mill, Roasted Caramel Latte. The review is here if @DirtRider wants to have a look.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtRider (1/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Thank you @Timwis, but I don't DIY. All my coffees are commercial juices, although I did a one shot - Coffee Mill, Roasted Caramel Latte. The review is here if @DirtRider wants to have a look.



I had a look at this but they sold out right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/20)

DirtRider said:


> This is a new one one me just starting out so what is it and for how long.


That is how long you let the juice stand in a cool dark place after mixing for it to “mature” and for the individual flavors to do their thing and become the masterpiece it is supposed to be. 

Rule of thumb is fruits and beverages from shake and vape to 7 days, custards and puddings about 14 days and tobaccos 21 days plus. Sometimes the longer the better it becomes.

Look for a recipy called “Afogato” or “Morning Glory” by @Rude Rudi or “Arabica Coffee” by @Andre for coffee juices, the first two are great, Afogato is a stronger coffee vape, and Morning Glory is one of my adv’s and waiting for Arabica Coffee to finish steeping to try, but looks good. Also there is a Coffee Cake by @KZOR which I like. I steep most of my juices for 21 days as a rule, it gets easier once you are up and running to wait for this long, beginning you just about sit and watch the cupboard! Hope this helps on the coffee side and with the steeping explanation.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtRider (1/3/20)

@Room Fogger thanks that explains a lot and I can see how your first batch might seem like it will never be ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/3/20)

Also (if it hasn't been mentioned before), https://e-liquid-recipes.com/ is a great place to find recipes as well. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (2/3/20)

@DirtRider

If you're happy to do one shots, have a look at All Day Vapes' coffees. He is the only juice-maker who makes *many* different coffees and just recently he has offered them (and other flavours) as one shots. 

I haven't tried the one shots yet, but I've reviewed all the ready-made ones. Scroll through the All Day Vapes review thread from here onwards for my reviews. *I highly recommend most of them!!*

If you need any help with the one shots, PM the juice-maker on this forum. @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (2/3/20)

Stick to BLKV. was my personal pref as I found their concentrates less diluted and recipes came out better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (2/3/20)

As an all day vaper I found buying to be very expensive as soon as I hit the DTL level. While MTL I found I was not using as much juice but with a much higher nic level. As the nic dependency came down the juice consumed went up. DIY was the solution for me as costs dropped dramatically on my all day juice.
I also like mint/menthol and as per the advice on this forum and as has been mentioned on a thread here, I was using far too much concentrate to get the flavours I wanted.

My simple cool mix is peppermint or spearmint at 5%, menthol at 1% and koolada at 1%. 70/30 premix 3% nic
Vapour storm mod with Bogan's Blotto tank. .25 double wire single coil.

The same mix with a Melo 3 tank .5 coil or the Twisp Vega tank also .5 coil on a Pico has a completely different taste and feel to it.

However the caveat here is that the mods and tanks and coils changed along with the juice. The plus ohm mods did OK with the high nic pre made juice, but as soon as I went DTL sub ohm... things changed. Those previous juices could not be vaped with those high nic levels without coughing fits and an occasionally light head. Put the same juice in a tank with a mech mod and it is just too much.

A session juice I use is Banana @ 5%, sour @ 2%, menthol at 1% and Koolada or black ice @ 1%

This with a recurve dual coil on a squonk mech is banging good. Flavour is great and I can carry on for hours, but not an all day vape. The flavour changes when I use my Nano Wasp, .3 coil.

So I think that DIY is more than just about the juice. It is matching the juice with what you are using.

The really great thing is that you can go through a learning curve for both mods and coils and juice without breaking the bank. I vape because I am a nicotine addict that cannot break the habit, ..... but my last stinkie was September 2012. That is 60 000 (sixty thousand, that's mind blowing) stinkies i did not smoke and to answer your question, that is 60 000 stinkies I did not pay for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DirtRider (2/3/20)

Hooked said:


> @DirtRider
> 
> If you're happy to do one shots, have a look at All Day Vapes' coffees. He is the only juice-maker who makes *many* different coffees and just recently he has offered them (and other flavours) as one shots.
> 
> ...



Looks like he has a nice selection of coffee on his site.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

